# Two Customer ..................



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 9, 2020)

Two customer Chinook Salmon applied using Testors Clear Waterslide Decal paper on 
Curly Maple for the Fly Fishing pen kit. 
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## mark james (Jul 9, 2020)

Very nice Les.    

Be well.


----------



## Richard92 (Jul 9, 2020)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Two customer Chinook Salmon applied using Testors Clear Waterslide Decal paper on
> Curly Maple for the Fly Fishing pen kit.
> Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.
> 
> Les


Beink new to pen making are these just tranfers you have printed and sealed into the wood. If yes is this pretty straightforward to do.
Thank you.


----------



## gimpy (Jul 9, 2020)

Looking good to me


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 11, 2020)

Richard92 said:


> Beink new to pen making are these just tranfers you have printed and sealed into the wood. If yes is this pretty straightforward to do.
> Thank you.



 Richard this is how I do them.

Les


----------



## Richard92 (Jul 11, 2020)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Richard this is how I do them.
> 
> Les


Thanks for that.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jul 11, 2020)

Les:  Another great looking set of blanks, I just love those  King Salmon AKA Chinook, for sure on the grill.


----------

